# Name Badges for the Annual Event



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Any chance that someone can provide name badges for the National Event? You know like the " you've just eyeballed" badges of the CB Radio days, 10-10.
I don't know about anyone else but I find it awkward approaching "strangers" and saying "Hi I'm Lisa, who are you?" Obviously you wouldn't say that unless you are called Lisa too :wink:

Failing that, I have rolls of rather lovely yellow stickers which say "My name is ....................." on them ( meant for little kiddies, but hey ho).

Obviously there are some notorious members on here that won't need special labelling, have you all met Vlastan? TTotal?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thinking about it, I think Lee sorted some out for Castle Combe, though I never had one 

Lee?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree with you Lisa. just think about Paul, he has to walk up to people and say 'Hi I am NaughTTy' :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its probably a bit late to get badges like the CC day ones done.

I'll have a chat with Lee and the TTOC organisers to see what we can do.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Great idea - suprised it hasn't been mentioned earlier :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Thinking about it, I think Lee sorted some out for Castle Combe, though I never had one
> 
> Lee?


You didn't get one because Tim didn't tell me you were coming!! :wink:

We have looked into it, but due to the large numbers of people coming, it was shelved due to cost.

I don't honestly think we will be having them this time, but certainly next year we will have them. We will have a discussion as Damon says and let you all know soon.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm I thought that would be the case. Would you like me to bring a roll of TT "My name is............ " stickers?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Could be an idea, I will let you know.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think most people already know who I am... :lol:

Give the badges to everyone else though... good idea


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

I might dress up as Boba FeTT im also bringing my cousin along, I'll tell him to dress up as a stormstooper.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> I might dress up as Boba FeTT im also bringing my cousin along, I'll tell him to dress up as a stormstooper.


Will he be bending over?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I think most people already know who I am... :lol:
> 
> Give the badges to everyone else though... good idea


You still have yours, wear it.

Help those that want to avoid you. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Great idea Lisa!

I still have mine from the last Combe track day but I think the yellow ones sound cool 8)


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

For all those who have them from CC, just bring them.

Never hear of a guy named Jampott anyway? :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Something like this Lisa?










American TT East 2005 meeting.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry but grown men and women walking round with name badges on :lol: just a bit silly IMO  made me laugh at CC seing people in the cafe with their name badges on ,don't have a go at me  just find it funny :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jampott said:


> I think most people already know who I am... :lol:
> 
> Give the badges to everyone else though... good idea


I don't :?

I've never been to an event like this, so it's all kinda new. It would be good to put a face to the name - good grief, too much potential confussion (car reg, user name, _normal_ name, car ......  ). Is it an idea to put our user names an our cars somewhere - I can just hear myself on the cruise on the way down thinking "who the hell is that?"

[smiley=help.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Hev said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people already know who I am... :lol:
> ...


I while ago Im sure there was some forum name stickers things for the car window for sale from somewhere like Omen666's.


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know who any of you are either...so yeah, I think its a good idea too


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure there must be cheap quick way, cardboard badges with safety pin type fixing would do the job just as well.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

jampott said:


> I think most people already know who I am... :lol:
> 
> Give the badges to everyone else though... good idea


I don't know you either, so you might not be as famous as you think.

I think Roland might know you.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Roland's managed to get himself a shotgun! from a bailiff friend  of Tim's :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> I'm sure there must be cheap quick way





Lisa. said:


> Failing that, I have rolls of rather lovely yellow stickers which say "My name is ....................." on them ( meant for little kiddies, but hey ho).


No harm in bringing them along (or getting them to someone on the committee before the day would be even better!) Lisa


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lisa,

If the offer is still open, then I think (given the support on here) that we should give people the option. We can have them available on the TTOC stand and people can ask for them and we'll handwrite their name/spouse/kids/etc on each sticker.

With regard to recognising cars "on-cruise", etc, then the number plates seem a good idea too


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Giggle

They'll have to be brave to wear them in public.

Can you PM me an address to send them too


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> You know like the " you've just eyeballed" badges of the CB Radio days, 10-10.


Bloody hell Lisa you are showing your maturity there.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm happy to walk around with a "special needs" sticker on 

not sure the missus will be too impressed tho' :?

Mrs DigimeisTTer :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > You know like the " you've just eyeballed" badges of the CB Radio days, 10-10.
> ...


Me grandad had one


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> I'm happy to walk around with a "special needs" sticker on
> 
> not sure the missus will be too impressed tho' :?
> 
> Mrs DigimeisTTer :lol: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IM sent


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I'm happy to walk around with a "special needs" sticker on
> 
> not sure the missus will be too impressed tho' :?
> 
> Mrs DigimeisTTer :lol: :lol:


or my wife - Mrs NaughTTy







:lol:


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Re: Name Badges,

If this is still something you are considering, I could provide the group with some badges

Take a look at www.pvcprinting.co.uk

ALL badges are printed onto a credit card sized piece of plastic

You could have a nice fancy badge with an image of your ride ghosted into the background with your name on

Just let me know your thoughts

Cost would be Â£1 per badge, Â£1.50 for a badge and a brouch pin, Â£2.00 for a badge a plastic holder and a pin, or for the best deal Â£2.50 for a badge complete with plastic holder and lanyard to go round your neck (including postage & packing)

I can turn these around and into the post by Thursday with special delivery to be with you for Friday

Am also hoping to get to the meet but wife is 29 wks pregnant, so it really depends on how she feels

My contact number is 07802 638492

Regards

peTTe 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have been saying this for years.

I don't know who people are in the meetings and have to keep asking around.

The best way is a name badge that has the following:

First name
Forum name
Picture used in the forum signature (helps identify individuals from a distance)

But all this is overkill.

Just the forum name is enough.

Myself and TTotal will be in the Celebrity stand to sign autographs.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

. . .or an iron-on transfer of sig pic modeled at last years nationals by a handsome young man :lol: :lol: :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/shirt.jpg

Graham


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Just the forum name is enough.
> 
> Myself and TTotal will be in the Celebrity stand to sign autographs.


who? :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> . . .or an iron-on transfer of sig pic modeled at last years nationals by a handsome young man :lol: :lol: :roll:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/loveitt/shirt.jpg
> 
> Graham


Nice T shit :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

davidg said:


> Nice T shit :lol: :wink: :wink:


I give up :wink: 

Graham


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We will look at doing a proper print run next year, but providing Lisa remembers to put her roll of labels in her new glovebox, then we will have some day-glo yellow ones


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'll nick some from work tomorrow


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Good plan... not that I'm going this year, but last year I wandered round thinking "I must know loads of these people, and they probably know me" - but I only quickly shook hands with TTotal and got collared by Vlastan whilst running an errand and had to run away quickly. I was too shy to simply start having random conversations with people...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Peter

Shame on you mate! You only live round the corner as well :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'm actually (last minute) free this weekend. Maybe I'll drop by.  I'll only want a TT again if I do though.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> I'm actually (last minute) free this weekend. Maybe I'll drop by.


Good man 



CH_Peter said:


> I'll only want a TT again if I do though.


And the problem with that is? :roll:

btw One day I will hold you to your statement you made about helping out with running the OC :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

nutts said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm actually (last minute) free this weekend. Maybe I'll drop by.
> ...


If you could just bung me a TT as payment... 

Actually, I'm rather hoping that I will like the new TT when it finally rears its head, and jump into one of those in a year or two. If not, perhaps a recent "original" will find a good home with us . What does it say that I'm still loitering on here a year after having to sell the car?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Good plan... not that I'm going this year, but last year I wandered round thinking "I must know loads of these people, and they probably know me" - but I only quickly shook hands with TTotal and got collared by Vlastan whilst running an errand and had to run away quickly. I was too shy to simply start having random conversations with people...


And I recognised you because you had your picture sitting in your TTR looking backwards, as a signature before. But in the picture I had no idea how tall you were and found out last year. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Ah yes, you could just start collaring very tall people at random - you'd soon find me.


----------

